# XL7 & 150gr GS HV Ready To Hunt



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Final tweaking of 150gr GS HV Hunting load for my Marlin XL7 30/06 using Hornady brass, 210 Fed Match primers, Accurate 2495BR, OAL 3.240", moving 3070fps, will adjust impact 1/2" down two clicks and 1/4" right one click. Love it when hard work and open minded efforts with powders allows me to get to this point. I don't think I could be happier with my Marlin XL7, Boyd's stock and FX 3 6x42mm Leupold


----------

